# Sephora Disney Collection: Ariel



## GiggleBlush (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh man, I'm totally going to flip for that Ariel collection. Hopefully it'll look good on me. I'm picturing purples, teals, and red lips!


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GiggleBlush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man, I'm totally going to flip for that Ariel collection. Hopefully it'll look good on me. I'm picturing purples, teals, and red lips!


 Ariel is one of my favorite princess's, second only to Jasmine.  Like you said, I have a feeling that Ariel is going to have a bunch of bold colors; blues, greens, teals, reds to represent the ocean, her vibrant hair, colorful fish LOL.  Of course this is just me speculating,  

I love Jasmine but nothing from that collection really works for me, and in my opinion I just don't think the overall look was as attractive as the Cinderella collection.  I'm hoping something from Ariel will work for me .  If not I'll wait for Belle, I feel confident the Belle/Beauty and the Beast collection will have browns and golds that will be perfect for me.


----------



## xlisaa (May 11, 2013)

I wonder how the rest of the Ariel collection is going to be. I found a picture on instagram with the Storylook Vol. 3 Ariel/Little Mermaid palette. It's back to looking like the Cinderella palette without bronzer&amp;blush.





Credit: IG user ahhh_mazing


----------



## dressupthedog (May 11, 2013)

> I wonder how the rest of the Ariel collection is going to be. I found a picture on instagram with the Storylook Vol. 3 Ariel/Little Mermaid palette. It's back to looking like the Cinderella palette without bronzer&amp;blush.
> 
> Credit: IG user ahhh_mazing


This palette is gorgeous! I have a feeling I'll be getting something from this collection.


----------



## madeupMegan (May 11, 2013)

OMG! WANT!!!!! That is gorgeous! And different enough from my Cinderella Storylook palette to justify! Awesome snooping!


----------



## katlyne (May 11, 2013)

oh my god, I want that. its sooo pretty. ariel is one of my favorite princesses. oh my gosh i want this.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

> I wonder how the rest of the Ariel collection is going to be. I found a picture on instagram with the Storylook Vol. 3 Ariel/Little Mermaid palette. It's back to looking like the Cinderella palette without bronzer&amp;blush.
> 
> Credit: IG user ahhh_mazing


 Oh,..my....word. It's a gorgeous new eyeshadow palette that I do NOT have! Gimme gimme gimme! lol It's stunning!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 20, 2013)

> Oh,..my....word. It's a gorgeous new eyeshadow palette that I do NOT have! Gimme gimme gimme! lol It's stunning!


 I'm sold by Ariel! I hope for a seashell compact! If definitely spring for one of those lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sold by Ariel! *I hope for a seashell compact*! If definitely spring for one of those lol.


How did I not think of THAT?! Woooooow, it would be AMAZING! If they don't do one, people will be SO disappointed lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 20, 2013)

> How did I not think of THAT?! Woooooow, it would be AMAZING! If they don't do one, people will be SO disappointed lol


 Agreed! I'm picturing a pearly white and blue or pearly peach shell compact with a "pearl" opener. . Maybe I'm over thinking, but Ariel is my ALL-time fave Disney princess!


----------



## zadidoll (May 20, 2013)

I'm regretting not buying Jasmine but honestly could not bring myself to spend that much money on a palette I'll never use other than swatches. As gorgeous as Ariel is I'm probably going to pass on this.


----------



## saku (May 20, 2013)

OHHHHHH MYYYY!!! I LOVE that palette!! Will definitely get it too! I'm so glad to be able to snag the Cinderella palette when it was back in stock during the Chic Week. I love love love love eyeshadows! Jasmine palette has some gorgeous shades. I don't think they're the *best* quality eyeshadows (I think UD (and lorac) win that) but I like the color selection. Will definitely grab this one too! I hope all the shades perform this time...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 20, 2013)

I keep thinkingI want this but I know I don't want or need make up I won't use. I have waaaaaaaaay too many eyeshadows, and I really odn't bother with eyeshadow unless its UD or Stila anymore.


----------



## Hollie Haradon (May 20, 2013)

That is so beautiful!!! The colors are all yum!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm loving the palette or not. Can't wait to see the rest of the collection though!


----------



## casualbeauty (May 20, 2013)

The colors look beautiful, but I don't know if I need another palette lol



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed! I'm picturing a pearly white and blue or pearly peach shell compact with a "pearl" opener. . Maybe I'm over thinking, but Ariel is my ALL-time fave Disney princess!


 Ahh, now I'm hoping for one! That'd be the cutest thing ever! That would probably be the only thing I would buy from the collection.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 20, 2013)

I have waaaay too many palettes right now, but my sister in law is a huge Little Mermaid fan (redhead), so I might get her this. I'll probably want one of the compacts from this set though.


----------



## sbeam36 (May 20, 2013)

I collect them all since I'm a disney fanatic. Ariel is my favorite! When is this out?


----------



## martianeskimo (May 21, 2013)

Omg that Instagram picture!!!! I'm already so excited!!!! I have a feeling I'll be buying everything Ariel related. Plus, if those are the colors, I'm so happy because they actually look good on me unlike the Jasmine palette!


----------



## jac a (May 21, 2013)

love it already! just found a sneak peek of the compact, lippies, rollerball fragrance (?) and smaller shadow palette alongside the large palette on twitter:





source:


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2013)

Wtf.. that compact is lame compared to what I conjured in my head lol. Ooo, perfume!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 21, 2013)

> Wtf.. that compact is lame compared to what I conjured in my head lol. Ooo, perfume!


 Yours was totally a million times more awesome! They had so much to play around with and this one looks boring  They need to hire you! lol however...I WILL have that palette...this is a must lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2013)

> Yours was totally a million times more awesome! They had so much to play around with and this one looks boring  They need to hire you! lol however...I WILL have that palette...this is a must lol


 Aww, shucks. Thanks! The palette is pretty, and the bold colors totally have your name all over!


----------



## zadidoll (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> love it already! just found a sneak peek of the compact, lippies, rollerball fragrance (?) and smaller shadow palette alongside the large palette on twitter:
> 
> ...


 The first two rollerballs are still out and both are $19 so the Ariel one should also be $19. The quad compact will be $30 like the other two. There should be a bottle of perfume for $58 as well. My guess it will be a seaform green color like the rollerball but it will look identical to the other two. Is the round compact a mirrored compact? Here are some of the images of the past collections. Images from Sephora.com.







 





 




 




 
Judging from past items there should also be a mini nail polish collection.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2013)

So maybe I'll try for the perfumes and nail polish. My little brother's gf got me the Cinderella polish set for Christmas and they're cute. It'll be time to place an order soon with Sephora!


----------



## lioness90 (May 21, 2013)

I'm usually not interested in the Storybook palettes but I really want this one! I wish the packaging wasn't so lame :/


----------



## xlisaa (May 21, 2013)

I think there might be a lip gloss set for this! For Jasmine, it was a eyeliner set &amp; for Cinderella, there was a lipstick set. I wonder how this one is going to be!


----------



## zadidoll (May 21, 2013)

I think you're right Lisa, it'll be a lip gloss set.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 21, 2013)

So when does this collection come out?


----------



## bonita22 (May 21, 2013)

> I wonder how the rest of the Ariel collection is going to be. I found a picture on instagram with the Storylook Vol. 3 Ariel/Little Mermaid palette. It's back to looking like the Cinderella palette without bronzer&amp;blush.
> 
> Credit: IG user ahhh_mazing


 That palette looks amazing! Although I'm going to have to pass, I'm waiting for the Snow White collection.


----------



## zadidoll (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So when does this collection come out?


 The girl I spoke with at the Bellevue Sephora in April (April 4 I think) said later in the spring. My guess anytime between now and the middle of June. Sephora on their FB said "soon".


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 21, 2013)

> The girl I spoke with at the Bellevue Sephora in April (April 4 I think) said later in the spring. My guess anytime between now and the middle of June. Sephora on their FB said "soon".


 Thanks Zadi!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 21, 2013)

> The girl I spoke with at the Bellevue Sephora in April (April 4 I think) said later in the spring. My guess anytime between now and the middle of June. Sephora on their FB said "soon".


 OMG my first double post! Gah! lol


----------



## katlyne (May 23, 2013)

I CANNOT WAIT! I'm GOING to order the palette and compact!!!!!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 23, 2013)

I NEED A DATE FOR WHEN IT'S COMING OUT! I'm going crazy lol I keep randomly checking like it's seriously going to come out at any given moment lol


----------



## FoxyMamaMakeup (May 23, 2013)

I'm right there with you girl! I keep checking constantly for this collection to come out! I don't want to miss out on any piece of this collection, I want every single piece! Did you all notice, the picture in the middle of the mirror is the silhouette of Ariel &amp; Eric in their little boat about to kiss. At least that's what I made out examining the pictures that came out of the collection! Lol this is my favorite collection &amp; it is beautiful! The only names for the eyeshadows in the big vol. 3 palette that I can make out are the first blue shade is called 'blue lagoon', the second highlight looking shade in the palette is 'scuttle', &amp; the dark pink/red shade (the last one on the third row) I think says 'sha la la'(kiss the girl song). At least that's what I could make out zooming into the picture. Lol Cannot wait for this collection!! ; )


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FoxyMamaMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm right there with you girl! I keep checking constantly for this collection to come out! I don't want to miss out on any piece of this collection, I want every single piece! Did you all notice, the picture in the middle of the mirror is the silhouette of Ariel &amp; Eric in their little boat about to kiss. At least that's what I made out examining the pictures that came out of the collection! Lol this is my favorite collection &amp; it is beautiful! The only names for the eyeshadows in the big vol. 3 palette that I can make out are the first blue shade is called 'blue lagoon', the second highlight looking shade in the palette is 'scuttle', &amp; the dark pink/red shade (the last one on the third row) I think says 'sha la la'(kiss the girl song). At least that's what I could make out zooming into the picture. Lol Cannot wait for this collection!! ; )


Oooooooo, now I just want to go read them all! Those names are superdupes cute!


----------



## sarah141 (May 27, 2013)

OMG didnt even know they had a disney selection i must buy this


----------



## silverlocusts (May 28, 2013)

I am anxious for more info about this. The Cinderella collection was pretty, but nothing thrilled me. The Jasmine collection is a step up, and (coming from a bit of a picky perfume user) her perfume was really nice. I am *dying* to know the notes in Ariel's perfume. I'm hoping Sephora does nail polishes for Ariel, but I kind of doubt that it will be happening since there's a perfect Ariel nail polish in the Beautifully Disney collection at Disney Parks.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 28, 2013)

I read a random article in what looks like to be a well established blog that this collection isn't coming out till July. Not sure if that's true or not, but I'm willing to believe it since we haven't heard too much regarding this collection yet from Sephora.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2013)

> I read a random article in what looks like to be a well established blog that this collection isn't coming out till July. Not sure if that's true or not, but I'm willing to believe it since we haven't heard too much regarding this collection yet from Sephora.


 Gives us time to prepare!


----------



## Musegirl (Jun 2, 2013)

I am dying for that compact (although the shell idea was better)!  I missed the Cinderella compacts and over compensated by buying five Jasmine ones. I think I will just get one or two Ariel compacts this time.  Who am I kidding?  I'm getting five.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jun 3, 2013)

I really really want all of this stuff just for the packaging!!! It's cute x 1000 and I love the green/blue look to it, my favourite colours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Jasmine is my favourite princess, and I really wanted the palette, but couldn't justify buying it at the time. I went back to the Sephora website and it's not listed anymore, but the Cinderella one is? Does anyone know why this is?
But anyway,
Really really want this!! DD


----------



## ultajunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Omg, omg, omg! I get sucked in to each one of the palettes in this collection. I honestly don't use the Cinderella all that much. I do use Jasmine more since the colors are appropriate for the weather right now. I will have to keep my eyes peeled and pick this one up if only for the obsessive collector in me. Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## lipsticknscrubs (Jun 5, 2013)

Edit: oops, just saw these were already posted, but I am excited to know we have a date (sort of) now

 I just found this on livejournal and I about DIED!!!! It says coming in july!!!!!

!







source:  http://beautybyontd.livejournal.com/109011.html


----------



## PickyPlease9114 (Jun 7, 2013)

Heeey, Sephora uploaded their Ariel video announcement! It'll be released this month (june)!


----------



## lipsticknscrubs (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up! I want it even more now lol.... I will be stalking the sephora website! Did anyone else notice they changed the nail polish bottles? They look like they may be bigger now, maybe full size


----------



## hellomariana (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lipsticknscrubs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else notice they changed the nail polish bottles? They look like they may be bigger now, maybe full size


 Those are Sephora X polishes, which are different from the Sephora by OPI line they've been using for these Disney collections. I'm super excited now (as long as they're not repromotes)!


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 7, 2013)

Like I predicted, I think the lip glosses will come in a set, but they nail polishes are luring me in now that it's Sephora X and I have been wanting to try them!


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Jun 7, 2013)

Here is another photo.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm thinking I have to get the compact mirror since I don't have any of the others. Maybe the eyeshadow but I don't know.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm definitely going to try to get as much as I can from this collection. I love Ariel!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2013)

Come to me you pretty lil' palette.......


----------



## PickyPlease9114 (Jun 7, 2013)

Omg press pictures from beautezine! http://www.beautezine.com/sephora-disney-ariel-collection-for-fall-2013-photos-information


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2013)

Sephora Storylook Eyeshadow Palette Vol. 3 Ariel Edition ($55 USD / $66 CAD) - See more at: http://www.beautezine.com/sephora-disney-ariel-collection-for-fall-2013-photos-information/#sthash.ANR9aY0F.dpuf
Sephora Storylook Eyeshadow Palette Vol. 3 Ariel Edition - $55 USD





Part of Your World Eyeshadow Palette - $30 USD





Mermaid Song Lipgloss Set - around $46





Sephora X What-Cha-Nail-Callit Nail Lacquer Set - $24.50 USD





Set the Mood Compact Mirror - $20 USD





Sephora Kiss the Girl Eau de Parfum Spray (50mL) - $58 USD





Kiss the Girl Roll on Eau de Parfum - $19 USD


----------



## jac a (Jun 7, 2013)

ahh! i can't contain myself!! i have gift cards just burning a hole in my wallet. i will be stalking the site, haha.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 7, 2013)

Does anyone know which princesses they're doing? Because Pocahontas is my favorite even though she's not technically a princess she's the daughter of the chief in her tribe so she sort of is. If they're not doing her then I'm going to get Ariel, but I really want the to do Pocahontas!!


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know which princesses they're doing? Because Pocahontas is my favorite even though she's not technically a princess she's the daughter of the chief in her tribe so she sort of is. If they're not doing her then I'm going to get Ariel, but I really want the to do Pocahontas!!


 Pocahantas is my favorite too! I have no idea what princesses they're doing though.

I hope Sephora releases a Pocahantas collection this fall because I assume the items would be warm neutral colors (browns, oranges, blue, etc.). Jasmine and Ariel's colors are perfect for Spring/Summer.

I don't know if I'm getting something from Ariel's collection or passing.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pocahantas is my favorite too! I have no idea what princesses they're doing though.
> 
> ...


 I think it would be a very popular collection because of all the neutrals with a couple of pops of colors. You're right about it being perfect for fall. Here's to hoping that's what they're doing!


----------



## silverlocusts (Jun 7, 2013)

The autumn Beautifully Disney line will actually feature Pocahontas quite prominently, from what I understand. There's nothing out yet besides a teaser booklet, but the collection will be called "Fiery Spirit." I am assuming that Mulan might be a part of this one as well. (I got the info from the booklet that I picked up at Disneyland a few weeks ago.)

For anyone curious, I believe that the summer collection is supposed to be out next month as well. It is called "Unlock the Spell", and it is supposed to be greens, yellows, etc, and feature Belle, Tiana from The Princess and the Frog, and Rapunzel from Tangled. If it is anything like the premier collection that's out now, they'll do a special reveal event at one of the Disney parks.

http://sparklyeverafter.com/whats-next-for-beautifully-disney/ (Not my blog. It has photos of the booklet.)


----------



## katlyne (Jun 8, 2013)

You had me all excited for a second!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what your post is about, are the disney makeup that is sold exclusively at the parks. This thread is about the disney collections sold exclusively at Sephora.


----------



## silverlocusts (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You had me all excited for a second!
> 
> 
> ...


You can buy it at the Disney Store website once it launches. The original collection is still available now. It isn't likely Disney would license two competing collections with the same characters. HTHS.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wonder what these scents will be like. Kinda hard to imagine an under the sea scent. When I think of Ariel, I think pure and innocent first love but when I think Sephora and the 'Kiss the Girl' theme I think sexy and alluring. But now, images of seaweed just entered my mind so I'm just gonna stop while I'm ahead.


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 8, 2013)

The $55 palette is on sephora's site now.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The $55 palette is on sephora's site now.


 I want it. But I shouldn't.


----------



## saku (Jun 8, 2013)

I just ordered it! I'll be buying it for sure anyways, so why not do it now, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm excited but at the same time feeling a lil guilty for buying too much eyeshadow! I was browsing my wardrobe last night and realized I badly need to shop for clothes! I hardly have anything to wear for a night out!


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 8, 2013)

> I just ordered it! I'll be buying it for sure anyways, so why not do it now, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited but at the same time feeling a lil guilty for buying too much eyeshadow! I was browsing my wardrobe last night and realized I badly need to shop for clothes! I hardly have anything to wear for a night out!Â


 Lol. This is me! I have more makeup and eyeshadow than I could ever wear in my life but my closet is lacking big time. I am sitting here trying to decide if I should buy the palette or not. Now I wish I hadn't pulled the trigger on Glossybox for June last night


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered it! I'll be buying it for sure anyways, so why not do it now, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm excited but at the same time feeling a lil guilty for buying too much eyeshadow! I was browsing my wardrobe last night and realized I badly need to shop for clothes! I hardly have anything to wear for a night out!


 Yeah, I have more eyeshadows than clothes.



> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I want it. But I shouldn't.


 This.

I counted how many of the shadows I would actually use. I counted 15. That's more than the other palettes but my subconscious won't let me checkout lol.


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 8, 2013)

I just decided to buy it. I loved that movie and the packaging is so cute. I love the names of the shadows. I actually go into my bathroom and just look at my makeup sometimes so I figure I will actually enjoy it, even if I don't use it a ton. It is a lot of money, but I always justify my purchases by saying I would spend that much on a meal and that is gone before I know it! I also just made VIB and had my 10% off that needed to be used and I wanted to try the UD eyeliner.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2013)

They would do this to me the day after I finally bought the Naked 2 palette. 



 _*le sigh*_

Of course, since I have nothing that even remotely resembles self control, I bought it. 



 At least they didn't release the nail polishes at the same time. 





I used $15 worth of gift certificates that I got for free to knock it down to $40. Plus I got my Benefit Birthday gift, Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Fan Fridays promo (FFPRIME), and the obligatory 3 samples (Josie Maran argan oil, Fresh Soy Face cleanser, Jack Black hair &amp; body cleanser). I feel like I got a pretty good deal.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 8, 2013)

Gah! I don't know how but my original sources said July...crazy! BAD sources lol

It looks like the storybook palette is out but the other part of collection isn't coming out till later.

and I bought the palette


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gah! I don't know how but my original sources said July...crazy! BAD sources lol
> 
> ...


 LOL I'm unfortunately "broke" at the moment because we're leaving for E3 late tomorrow night and of course PHAME is in two weeks. As for sources, mine was right when she said "late Spring". Summer begins June 22, I think.


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 8, 2013)

Now, the long wait. It stinks when you order on the weekend because it doesn't even move until Monday night. At least I am lucky to be less than an hour from the Sephora warehouse so I usually get my packages quickly. On a totally side note, my daughter is almost ten. She had another friend over last night. She commented on my makeup and then proceeded to tell me about how she will go into her mothers makeup and play with it all of the time. Her eyeshadow, blush, lipstick even mascara! She said she hurt her eye trying to put mascara on. And her mom doesn't know. I was horrified and made sure my daughter knew mommas makeup is off limits (which of course she already was aware of). Another friend of hers also commented on my makeup not too long ago, and went into a whole accurate makeup lesson based on my look that she watched on YouTube. And she asked me if I had the Naked 2 Palette! Ten years old! Lol. Crazy stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL I'm unfortunately "broke" at the moment because we're leaving for E3 late tomorrow night and of course PHAME is in two weeks. As for sources, mine was right when she said "late Spring". Summer begins June 22, I think.


I need your source



lol!


----------



## ultajunkie (Jun 8, 2013)

Just bought the Ariel storylook palette myself. I have an obsession. I have the Cinderella palette and used it once. I have the Jasmine palette and used it twice. However, I am a boarder and will need them all!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just bought the Ariel storylook palette myself. I have an obsession. I have the Cinderella palette and used it once. I have the Jasmine palette and used it twice. However, I am a boarder and will need them all!


Here here!





&lt;------ this girl is eyeshadow obsessed


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just bought the Ariel storylook palette myself. I have an obsession. I have the Cinderella palette and used it once. I have the Jasmine palette and used it twice. However, I am a boarder and will need them all!
> ...


----------



## ashleigh12 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ahh, Ariel is my favorite Disney Princess and I didn't order anything from the other princesses collections BUT I'm out of town for two weeks and I don't want to order it and risk anyone stealing my package :/ ... ah, it's so hard not to order ... I hope it will be available for a couple of weeks.


----------



## 19ten20 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleigh12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh, Ariel is my favorite Disney Princess and I didn't order anything from the other princesses collections BUT I'm out of town for two weeks and I don't want to order it and risk anyone stealing my package :/ ... ah, it's so hard not to order ... I hope it will be available for a couple of weeks.


Could you possibly order and have it sent to a trusted friend or family member's home? This is what I do.


----------



## ashleigh12 (Jun 9, 2013)

That's a good idea!! I'm not sure why I didn't think of it, lol ... well, I just texted a friend and she said she would hold it for me. Ordering now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I feel like I shouldn't buy it but I am anyway ... I barely use my Glinda Oz Palette that I was sooo eager to buy. I'm justifying it by telling myself that I'll use every color except the greens and red ... lol.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 9, 2013)

wow! i can't believe the ariel palette is already for sale!


----------



## madeupMegan (Jun 9, 2013)

Placed my order today! I love my Cinderella palette and resisted the entire Jasmine collection, so I couldn't risk missing out on the beauty that is the Ariel palette!

Anyone know if the nail polish set is minis again? I'm guessing it is from the price but maybe a bigger mini (if that makes any sense)?


----------



## FoxyMamaMakeup (Jun 10, 2013)

You want thingamabobs?! I've got 20... 20 new brilliant eyeshadow shades in this new Stunning Ariel Storybook palette I ordered today!! And of course, I want more, more of this collection! ; ) lol Right ladies?! Can't wait for everything else from the collection to be up on Sephora! Hope everyone got to get this palette today, from what I've read, sounds like a lot of you did! ; ) What do you have in mind for looks you want to do?? I can't wait to try Atlantica all over the lid, Fins in the crease, a touch of Caspian Sea in the outer v, &amp; either Sea shells or Sick of Swimmin' in the inner corners &amp; as highlight (just what i can go by from photos, seems like it would be pretty) Those shades just stuck out to me, every shade in this palette is stunning! I can't wait to get my palette so I can play!! ; ) lol


----------



## jnm9jem (Jun 10, 2013)

Couldn't resist. I bought the palette!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Couldn't resist. I bought the palette!







Yaaaaaaaaaay! &lt;------- that's us LOL


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 10, 2013)

I really hope they give me a week or 2 before releasing the nail polish. I'm going to be stalking Sephora until it comes out. lol


----------



## Xiang (Jun 10, 2013)

I really wish I could try the scent before buying the perfume or rollerball. I'm really intrigue at the type of scent that will fit an Under The Sea/Kiss the Girl theme.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jun 10, 2013)

I ordered this from Sephora yesterday and I almost cannot contain my excitement! When I get it in the mail I'll post some swatches for you guys if you're interested.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 10, 2013)

UPS My Choice just sent me a delivery notification! My Ariel palette will be here tomorrow!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2013)

> UPS My Choice just sent me a delivery notification! My Ariel palette will be here tomorrow!Â


 Swatches! Holy cow, that's quick !


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> UPS My Choice just sent me a delivery notification! My Ariel palette will be here tomorrow!
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Swatches! Holy cow, that's quick !


No kidding! How'd you do that! lol I got shipping link today but no info! lol


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## saku (Jun 10, 2013)

Mine should be here on Wednesday! Yay!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 11, 2013)

Quote: Coming Soon: The third and final chapter of Disneyâ€™s collaboration with Sephora. 

From their fb. Final?! Nooooo

That means I must get the palette and the compact!!!!!


----------



## lipsticknscrubs (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> From their fb. Final?! Nooooo
> ...


 I saw that! I can't deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was looking forward to Belle and Snow White. I'm glad they did Ariel though, she's my favorite.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> From their fb. Final?! Nooooo
> ...


 Oh no. =(

They still have so many princesses left to go.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

It's here!! 




 









*You can lift the palette out of the tray and store brushes underneath. Nice feature!*
 





*Top row: Blue Lagoon, Scuttle, Flounder, Sebastian, Flotsam*





*Row 2: Sea Shells, Les Poissons, Caspian Sea, Your Voice, Unfortunate Souls*





*Row 3: Atlantica, Fins, Sick of Swimmin', Ursula, Sha La La La*





*Row 4: Triton, Wanderin' Free, Jetsam, Sea Witch, Treasures Untold*


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> From their fb. Final?! Nooooo
> ...


 WHAT!!!??!!

I haven't brought anything from the Disney collaboration but the Jasmine mirror. How dare they not do a Pocahontas or Mulan palette 





*Sigh* I guess I have to buy something from the Ariel collection.

(first world problems, I know)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

Phooey! I wanted Aurura and Snow White! How sad....


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's here!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Flowerfish (Jun 11, 2013)

> From their fb. Final?! Nooooo That means I must get the palette and the compact!!!!!


 This is so sad to hear. I have been holding out for a Belle palette. The only thing I am in to from the Ariel collection is the compact mirror, but since I already have the Jasmine mirror that will be kinda useless to me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

That's just mean to the other princesses....I mean can you just IMAGINE Pocahontas' face when she hears this...


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Jun 11, 2013)

I got mine in.






Edit - I inserted them for you! - Cookie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 11, 2013)

> From their fb. Final?! Nooooo That means I must get the palette and the compact!!!!!


 How sad! I was really hoping for a Snow White Collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 11, 2013)

> I got mine in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are gorgeous!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ashleigh12 (Jun 11, 2013)

Those swatches are gorgeous!! It's too bad this is their last Princess collection.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for fixing it for me!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for fixing it for me!


My pleasure!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 11, 2013)

Now that I know it's their last princess collection, I might have to buy the palette. It is so gorgeous!


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 11, 2013)

Dang, now I want the palette after seeing the swatches! At lease some of these colors would go great with the UD liners I just brought and I still have my 10% off VIB coupon


----------



## FoxyMamaMakeup (Jun 12, 2013)

Got my Ariel Storybook palette in today!! ; ) this palette is the most stunningly gorgeous eyeshadow palette ever! I just love it! I can not wait to play with it &amp; do different looks!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 12, 2013)

If you have not purchased the Ariel palette yet, you might want to sign up to be notified when it comes back. For now, it is sold out!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 13, 2013)

> If you have not purchased the Ariel palette yet, you might want to sign up to be notified when it comes back. For now, it is sold out!Â


 Darn I took too long!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 13, 2013)

Really no more princesses???? AHHHHH I may have to buy each if I can find them, my local sephora still had Jasmine out as of a week ago.... I was really hoping for a Snow White one seems I get compared to Snow White all the time. Maybe it's a good thing the nearest Sephora is an hour away and I'm on a trying not to spend all my money on makeup diet right now.


----------



## BagLady (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow! Just noticed on eBay that there are already listings for the yet to be released items from this collection. Not sure why I'm surprised. Just can't believe how much people charge for some items and how much people are willing to pay for limited edition items. Crazy


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 14, 2013)

I have had mine for a few days now and I can't bring myself to use it yet. It just seems so nice. I didn't get the other two princess palettes though. I didn't know about them until the Jasmine ones were already out. I should have gotten that one since my name is Jasmyne ( just spelled different, thanks mom)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow! Just noticed on eBay that there are already listings for the yet to be released items from this collection. Not sure why I'm surprised. Just can't believe how much people charge for some items and how much people are willing to pay for limited edition items. Crazy


 Resellers who jack prices up, and the people who buy from them, make me want to get violent.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 15, 2013)

Question: is the Ariel palette only available to VIBs? And is it online only?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Question: is the Ariel palette only available to VIBs? And is it online only?


 It was only available to Beauty Insiders for the first round (you only have to be signed up on Sephora.com for that!), the second round with the whole collection should be online only in this month at some point, but I don't BELIEVE it's for just Beauty Insiders....not sure on that lol....but then at the end of the Summer, it will all be available in stores!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 15, 2013)

> It was only available to Beauty Insiders for the first round (you only have to be signed up on Sephora.com for that!), the second round with the whole collection should be online only in this month at some point, but I don't BELIEVE it's for just Beauty Insiders....not sure on that lol....but then at the end of the Summer, it will all be available in stores!


 ohh!! Thanks for the info! Now to decide if I want to order it ASAP or try to wait for it to become available in stores....


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 15, 2013)

I think I'm going to skip the collection. Sadly I feel like I have to many eyeshadows and nothing else in the collection appeals to me. I hope that everyone who wants a palette gets one!


----------



## BagLady (Jun 22, 2013)

Here's Temptalia's review of the Ariel mirror.

http://www.temptalia.com/disney-x-sephora-ariel-set-the-mood-mirror-review-photos

Only 8 more days in June. I hope they are still releasing this collection this month!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2013)

> Here's Temptalia's review of the Ariel mirror. http://www.temptalia.com/disney-x-sephora-ariel-set-the-mood-mirror-review-photos Only 8 more days in June. I hope they are still releasing this collection this month!!


 sighs... I'll have to break down and get it. I still preferred my shell idea, but Ariel was my fave as a little girl!


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hmmm...It's weird that it hasn't been released yet...


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 1, 2013)

I still can't decide what I want from the collection but I need to get something, Ariel is my favorite. lol I wish it would become available already!


----------



## rebalee20602 (Jul 1, 2013)

Whe



> Here is another photo.


 Omg....when did these start coming out?! I feel left out. Disney is basically my movie life! Would've bought all of them if I'd known about them


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rebalee20602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whe
> 
> Omg....when did these start coming out?! I feel left out. Disney is basically my movie life! Would've bought all of them if I'd known about them


They're going to be available for purchase at Sephora stores soon! You haven't missed out yet! Only the palette was available for purchase online (Beauty Insiders only) thus far, I believe.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rebalee20602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whe
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 2, 2013)

> According to the fb page admins, the online palette release was a mistake. They were adding it to the site and it went live. No idea if that's true or if they are just trying to soothe the angry masses by claiming to be inept. They told a similar story when this year's Sun Safety Kit went live with no notice and sold out in 2 days.Â  Â


 Wooooow....if that's so, that's crazy! lol


----------



## rebalee20602 (Jul 2, 2013)

> According to the fb page admins, the online palette release was a mistake. They were adding it to the site and it went live. No idea if that's true or if they are just trying to soothe the angry masses by claiming to be inept. They told a similar story when this year's Sun Safety Kit went live with no notice and sold out in 2 days.Â  Â


 I read somewhere the Ariel one isn't in stores until August. Sooooo gonna save my babysitting money for these!


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 12, 2013)

Where is this collection already?!?! I dying to have it!


----------



## mermuse (Jul 12, 2013)

I am always curious to the reasons stuff like this gets pushed back. Production issues? It's not like they didn't already come out with a final product that they released to bloggers, etc. I just want to try to get a mirror. I don't have one, and I love seaweed. I want to give the perfume a sniff too...


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ahhh! I went and checked Sephora today for the collection and everything is listed, but not in stock?


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ahhh! I went and checked Sephora today for the collection and everything is listed, but not in stock?


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 16, 2013)

>


 I am really excited! Lol. Picture is too funny. Do you think it will be available today?


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 16, 2013)

> I hope so. Â I'm in class (and on my computer) till noon and will be refreshing the Sephora page and my inbox every few minutes lol Â I will NOT miss out on this mirror. Â I'm still kicking myself for not getting the Cinderella one when I had the chance. Â Ugh. ETA: Â The 8% Ebates cash back at Sephora right now doesn't hurt either. Â *wink wink nudge nudge*


 Oh I am def looking to get just about everything lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope so.  I'm in class (and on my computer) till noon and will be refreshing the Sephora page and my inbox every few minutes lol  I will NOT miss out on this mirror.  I'm still kicking myself for not getting the Cinderella one when I had the chance.  Ugh.
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 16, 2013)

I want the nail polish and the perfume rollerball. I am dying to know what wet cucumber smells like.


----------



## mermuse (Jul 16, 2013)

You ladies are so on top of it. Got the mirror and ebates queued up on my phone so I'm ready in case it pops up in stock. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm looking to get botg eyeshadow pallets the mirror and the rollerball! Come on in stock!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
LOL!

Just getting the mirror (hopefully). I would like the storybook palette but already have Cinderella &amp; enough eyeshadow so probably won't get that.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 16, 2013)

GO GO GO. buy now!! it's up!!!!!


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 16, 2013)

Phew. I got it! lol


----------



## BagLady (Jul 16, 2013)

Woot Woot!! Got the mirror!!


----------



## mermuse (Jul 16, 2013)

Yay! Thanks to knowing the page was up, I set it to email me when in stock and it did. Nabbed the mirror. Yay pretty stuff I don't need! Enabler power!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 16, 2013)

Got the palette and two mirrors (one for me and one for my sister, whose birthday is this month). I am SO excited to get these beauties!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 16, 2013)

I got the mirror. I wanted to get the rollerball as well, but I decided to skip it.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got the palette and two mirrors (one for me and one for my sister, whose birthday is this month). I am SO excited to get these beauties!


 Dang I should've ordered 2 ! one to give as a gift for my friend. maybe i'll try to nab one in store.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 16, 2013)

> Dang I should've ordered 2 ! one to give as a gift for my friend. maybe i'll try to nab one in store.


 Yeah, I figured I might as well grab another b/c it seems to an awesome bday gift! My sister and I are eight years apart in age but we both are huge Ariel fans  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jac a (Jul 16, 2013)

glad i was able to get a mirror for myself and a gift because its sold out. i hope they will restock or make more available in store for those of you who missed out!


----------



## mermuse (Jul 16, 2013)

> glad i was able to get a mirror for myself and a gift because its sold out. i hope they will restock or make more available in store for those of you who missed out!


 Wow, I was wondering how quickly they would sell out. I bet the price inflation reselling on eBay had a big influence. Did the previous mirrors sell out as fast? Also, anyone else a little perplexed as to why there are now 5 reviews of a product that were ordered and not received yet?


----------



## BagLady (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Also, anyone else a little perplexed as to why there are now 5 reviews of a product that were ordered and not received yet?


 Ugh! Who knows? I hate when people write reviews on anything for something they don't own. I've seen that on Amazon as well. So annoying!!


----------



## jac a (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I was wondering how quickly they would sell out. I bet the price inflation reselling on eBay had a big influence. Did the previous mirrors sell out as fast?


 my thoughts exactly! well i'm sure some purchasers were evilbayers 





i missed out on the cinderella mirror (which i totally regret) and i lucked out on jasmine since it was released early to vib's. thank goodness for sephora stalking and mut i was able to get the ariel mirror. wohoo!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 16, 2013)

Got my polish and perfume. So glad I already have the eyeshadow palette or I would be crying right now! lol


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 16, 2013)

Darn it, I missed it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Jul 16, 2013)

I wasn't able to get a mirror =( Anyone know when/if these will be available in store? Also, anyone noticed that Sephora seemed to delete all of the reviews? I guess because everyone was complaining and giving bad reviews.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wasn't able to get a mirror =( Anyone know when/if these will be available in store? Also, anyone noticed that Sephora seemed to delete all of the reviews? I guess because everyone was complaining and giving bad reviews.


 I see reviews but I don't the same ones from earlier. In any case, I marked them all as not helpful since they don't review the actual product.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wasn't able to get a mirror =( Anyone know when/if these will be available in store? Also, anyone noticed that Sephora seemed to delete all of the reviews? I guess because everyone was complaining and giving bad reviews.


 I only see 7 reviews for the mirror and they're all 1 star &amp; basically say "WTAF, Sephora?!"  I can't believe they're already sold out.  I was contemplating getting a second for my friend in case they sold out.  According to Sephora's FB page, the Ariel collection will be available in store next month.


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Jul 16, 2013)

> I only see 7 reviews for the mirror and they're all 1 star &amp; basically say "WTAF, Sephora?!" Â I can't believe they're already sold out. Â I was contemplating getting a second for my friend in case they sold out. Â According to Sephora's FB page, the Ariel collection will be available in store next month.


 Yeah when I looked earlier, there were about 20 reviews, and they were all the same, complaining about the mirror being sold out. Thanks for the info, I hope I'm able to snag one then!


----------



## mspocket (Jul 17, 2013)

Shoot I really underestimated how quickly this stuff would sell out. Oh well, maybe I'll get it when it's in stores. It'll be nice to see it in person first anyway.


----------



## jac a (Jul 17, 2013)

yay, i got my shipping notification! love sephora, they are always on top of it


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Is this just my location?  Every princess collection they've released has never been in my Sephora store.


----------



## BagLady (Jul 17, 2013)

Ditto! Can't wait to get my order.



> yay, i got my shipping notification! love sephora, they are always on top of itÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this just my location?  Every princess collection they've released has never been in my Sephora store.


 I think so, my local sephora(inside JcP) STILL has the Jasmine collection.


----------



## annifer (Jul 17, 2013)

My palette hasn't shipped yet and I ordered it right after 12 yesterday.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My palette hasn't shipped yet and I ordered it right after 12 yesterday.


 Same. didn't order the palette but the mirror though.


----------



## wishingwillow (Jul 17, 2013)

I have spoken to associates in two different brick and mortar locations (showing my own retail background here) and they both stood by collection hitting actual stores in early August. I had a friend check in Canada location too and she got same answer.

Truthfully yesterday I was so sad. I requested notification email but it hit at noon when I was at work -- and without access to phone/email. By the time I was on my break at 3 I had text from friend letting me know and email was there, but both large palate and compact were sold out. I was posting to facebook how bummed I was (while I am confident palate will hit stores I am not as confident I will ever see that mirror again) and one of my best friends that lived in England chimed in and told me not to be sad. I said I know, I know there are far worse problems to have. She said NO, really, don't be sad. At which point she called and said she ordered the small palate and compact for my birthday next week. I couldn't believe it.

I am such a huge Ariel fan (you should see the bookshelf and pin collection) and I can't wait to add these to collection.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 17, 2013)

I think there are more of the compact in stock.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 17, 2013)

Whoops nevermind. When I check my order status it will let mw reorder, but when I search it on the site it doesn't come up?


----------



## mermuse (Jul 18, 2013)

Just got an email the palette is back in stock. And yes, I am unable to search for the mirror or the palette. I only got to the palette through the email link.


----------



## mermuse (Jul 18, 2013)

Mobile site link for palette: http://m.sephora.com/product/productDetail.jsp?productId=P380048 I went to look for the link to the mirror on my order history and it says, "permanently out of stock."


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Mobile site link for palette: http://m.sephora.com/product/productDetail.jsp?productId=P380048 I went to look for the link to the mirror on my order history and it says, "permanently out of stock."


 Wow. I was able to hit the reorder button on them last night!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 18, 2013)

It's back in stock! the mirror at least


----------



## mermuse (Jul 18, 2013)

> It's back in stock! the mirror at least


 Hmm. Still can't search for it and it is still listed permanently out of stock on my order history. I can't figure Sephora out sometimes.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 18, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's back in stock! the mirror at least
> ...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 18, 2013)

I have it in my love's for easy access lol.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 18, 2013)

now the palette is back in stock!

eta:  and like that - its gone before I could order


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ugh I really want the mirror. I have it in my loves, but I'm not able to check the site multiple times a day to get it. Grrr


----------



## BagLady (Jul 18, 2013)

Got my Sephora order today. I only ordered the mirror. I love it. Prettier in person.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 18, 2013)

My nail polish and rollerball came today! The perfume is quite nice. I can definitely pick up the wet cucumber note &amp; the lilac. It is very much an aquatic scent, as it should be, and it very refreshing, light and clean smelling. 

I love the polish colors! I would grab them all in full size if it were possible. I was concerned that the teal would be another Zoya Charla dupe but it's definitely not. It's close to being a dupe of Essie Trophy Wife, but not quite.

Pics &amp; swatches in the spoiler! 
 

























Devotin' To Floatin' vs Essie Trophy Wife: Close but Devotin' is lighter and brighter


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 18, 2013)

> My nail polish and rollerball came today! The perfume is quite nice. I can definitely pick up the wet cucumber note &amp; the lilac. It is very much an aquatic scent, as it should be, and it very refreshing, light and clean smelling.Â  I love the polish colors! I would grab them all in full size if it were possible. I was concerned that the teal would be another Zoya Charla dupe but it's definitely not. It's close to being a dupe of Essie Trophy Wife, but not quite. Pics &amp; swatches in the spoiler!Â  Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Those nail polish colors are divine.......might need to pick those up now and add it to my sister's ever growing bday gift pile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the lovely swatches!


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 18, 2013)

> My nail polish and rollerball came today! The perfume is quite nice. I can definitely pick up the wet cucumber note &amp; the lilac. It is very much an aquatic scent, as it should be, and it very refreshing, light and clean smelling.Â  I love the polish colors! I would grab them all in full size if it were possible. I was concerned that the teal would be another Zoya Charla dupe but it's definitely not. It's close to being a dupe of Essie Trophy Wife, but not quite. Pics &amp; swatches in the spoiler!Â  Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Those colors look gorgeous!


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 19, 2013)

I got my order yesterday. Sooooo happy


----------



## annifer (Jul 19, 2013)

My palette is out for delivery!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nail polish and rollerball came today! The perfume is quite nice. I can definitely pick up the wet cucumber note &amp; the lilac. It is very much an aquatic scent, as it should be, and it very refreshing, light and clean smelling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my order yesterday. Sooooo happy


 Oooo. Pretty packaging.


----------



## mermuse (Jul 20, 2013)

My order came in last night along with the one Ariel item--the mirror.

I was almost afraid to open it after the quick sell-out for some reason.  It's got a really pretty design, but it really is nothing more than a $20 mirror construction wise.  You can tell it's not a fancy or particularly nice metal that's making it.  I'd feel completely ripped off paying more than the retail for it.

I'm actually afraid to use it and ruin it.  Bah.

Isn't it supposed to have a different magnification on one of the mirrors or am I making that up?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My order came in last night along with the one Ariel item--the mirror.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, but only 2x or 3x magnification so it might not be immediately noticeable.


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Jul 22, 2013)

Has anyone seen the markup on eBay? $500-800 for all 3? Are you kidding?


----------



## Savinggrace87 (Jul 22, 2013)

Really sad I was not on MUT sooner. I had no idea these were going on sale and I missed the whole thing!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone seen the markup on eBay? $500-800 for all 3? Are you kidding?


 WHAT?!!!


----------



## rebalee20602 (Jul 22, 2013)

I



> Really sad I was not on MUT sooner. I had no idea these were going on sale and I missed the whole thing!Â  [/quote The Ariel collection is coming out in stores in August. I didn't even bother with the online part because I never get it in time


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Jul 22, 2013)

> WHAT?!!!


 Yeah it's really sad. These things went for $20, I would never in my life pay $500 or more for a little mirror.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> WHAT?!!!
> ...


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Jul 29, 2013)

The mirrors are back in stock!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Aug 3, 2013)

Mirrors in stock again


----------



## AmeliaPond (Aug 3, 2013)

I drove three hours to go pick up mine... I just wanted the 20 color palette. I checked online, called stores, etc. I live in Wyoming, and there isn't a single Sephora here, so I got in contact with a store in Salt Lake City, at the new City Creek mall. They only got one box shipped in, and there were only 4 palettes in the box. Luckily, I called the day they came in, so they put one on hold for me, until I could get down there yesterday after getting paid.

The only reason they held it for me for two days was because I was VIBRouge, and when I spoke to the manager yesterday, she said that normally, they would only hold it until the end of business on the day someone calls. So, so, sosososo happy I got mine. The colors are amazing, extremely pigmented, and they look beautiful on.

I stopped at Hot Topic to get some Harry Potter earrings, and bought this bag. C'mon, it's Ariel!!





Used just two colors for this look today.





I opened it as soon as I got to my car.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmeliaPond* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I drove three hours to go pick up mine... I just wanted the 20 color palette. I checked online, called stores, etc. I live in Wyoming, and there isn't a single Sephora here, so I got in contact with a store in Salt Lake City, at the new City Creek mall. They only got one box shipped in, and there were only 4 palettes in the box. Luckily, I called the day they came in, so they put one on hold for me, until I could get down there yesterday after getting paid.
> 
> ...


 Oh my goodness! Your photo is soooooo gorgeous!


----------



## AmeliaPond (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness! Your photo is soooooo gorgeous!


 Aw, thank you! I'm loving this palette... I think I'm going to do a lookbook for it, with all the combinations I can think of. A different look for every day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Aug 4, 2013)

Has anyone seen the collection in stores yet? I thought it wasn't hitting stores until later this month.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone seen the collection in stores yet? I thought it wasn't hitting stores until later this month.


 I've seen it in 1 out of like 3 Sephoras I've been to. The storybook palette is IN STOCK btw! just ordered it earlier!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Aug 5, 2013)

Could you post a link to the product page? I can't pull it up.


----------



## AmeliaPond (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Could you post a link to the product page? I can't pull it up.


 It looks like it's not on the Sephora site at all, I'd just call a store. :/ I think online sales are over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmeliaPond* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like it's not on the Sephora site at all, I'd just call a store. :/ I think online sales are over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
I have mine saved in my love's so thats how I find it so easily.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Aug 5, 2013)

Can you still access the page through your loves?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, I guess they must have already sold out! I think I was able to find the page pretty easily on Sephora just yesterday. 

While it's not a palette I think I would really use myself, looking at it just made me so nostalgically happy. They really chose colors and names that brought back some of the childhood joy of that movie.


----------



## wakeuplittle (Aug 6, 2013)

My coworker got the Ariel mirror and it's SO cute and a nice heavy quality.


----------



## mspocket (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmeliaPond* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I drove three hours to go pick up mine... I just wanted the 20 color palette. I checked online, called stores, etc. I live in Wyoming, and there isn't a single Sephora here, so I got in contact with a store in Salt Lake City, at the new City Creek mall. They only got one box shipped in, and there were only 4 palettes in the box. Luckily, I called the day they came in, so they put one on hold for me, until I could get down there yesterday after getting paid.
> 
> ...


 love love love!!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 16, 2013)

So is the mirror compact super hard to get again? I was just at my local store, and they had a half dozen or so, which made me think it's readily available again, but it seems to be no longer available online.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So is the mirror compact super hard to get again? I was just at my local store, and they had a half dozen or so, which made me think it's readily available again, but it seems to be no longer available online.


 There are mirrors left at my Sephora as well. Like 2 left. But the storybook palette is gone! Weird huh.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Aug 16, 2013)

Has anyone spotted the palette anywhere?


----------



## HHummel (Sep 11, 2013)

I just bought the Ariel Palette at Sephora on the 8th. That had quite a few items left from the collection. If its something you really want, I would definitely suggest calling around to your local sephoras.


----------



## ultajunkie (Sep 11, 2013)

Good to know! I am on the look out for this one for a UK swap buddy of mine. I bought mine as soon as it was released but was unsure if it would be something that she liked. However, she loves the Jasmine palette that I picked up for her. I may call around and see if I can locate one so I have it to send to her in her holiday box.


----------



## HHummel (Oct 11, 2013)

The Arial compact is back in Sephora! http://www.sephora.com/ariel-set-the-mood-compact-mirror-P380042?skuId=1501550


----------

